# Scott Kelby's Promo Videos



## TeenTog (Sep 15, 2014)

Today on his blog (scottkelby.com), Scott released two short videos promoting and giving an overview of the 7DII and the G7X. Obviously they are sponsored and encouraged by Canon and meant to be used almost like an advertisement, but they're interesting videos nonetheless. 

G7X: http://scottkelby.com/2014/canon-releases-a-hot-little-point-and-shoot-could-this-be-the-perfect-2nd-camera/

7D Mark II: http://scottkelby.com/2014/canon-announces-the-eos-7d-mark-ii-today-sports-and-wildlife-photographers-hold-on-to-your-hats-ya-know-if-we-actually-wore-hats/


----------



## tayassu (Sep 15, 2014)

Well, Scott Kleby is paid by Canon, everyone knows that, but that doesn't make the two new cameras less impressive... I fell in love with both of them *sigh*


----------



## lucasjld (Sep 19, 2014)

They all seem to use the "1DX younger brother" expression a lot


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 19, 2014)

tayassu said:


> Well, Scott Kleby is paid by Canon, everyone knows that, but



I don't know that! I don't think you do either.

Kelby is a Canon Maker of Light, and gets lots of perks like advance looks at new products, but he has to ask permission from Canon to publish anything from a beta model. He gets exposure in Canon publications, which is very valuable as well, but pay???

He gets his payback from click bait like this. People view his website and then buying his books on using the new cameras.


----------



## sanjosedave (Sep 19, 2014)

Scott Kelby, up until July 2013, was a Nikon-only lover. Canon began sponsoring Kelby training trips. Canon loaned him a 1dx to shoot a NFL game. He became addicted to its AF and fps and fell in love with the ergonomics. He has sold off all of his Nikon gear

http://scottkelby.com/2014/why-i-switched-to-canon/

I've found him to be a cheerleader, like all Explorers of Light, for the gear he uses, but, mostly accurate. I used to subscribe to Kelbyone training, but didn't renew because he didn't put up new content faster than I was consuming. I just use lynda.com and youtube for training.

I started using Canon when I picked up a used AE1.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 19, 2014)

sanjosedave said:


> I started using Canon when I picked up a used AE1.


I got started with Canon the same way. Bought a used AE1 from an individual who needed money. Moved on with a A1 and then a couple of F1s. Eyes started to age....as did the rest of my body...so went to an EOS AF camera. And am still with Canon, the latest being a pre-ordered 7D II. Too old to change. 

I like the way Kelby writes in his Photoshop books. Easy enough for this old man to understand.


----------

